# White smoke from exhaust and turbo area



## Jon12Ivan (5 mo ago)

I have the bmy engine in my car. It started smoking thick white smoke.
The only stored code is p2263 just before it started smoking.

No engine overheating
Head gasget changed 3k kms ago
Visible oil drip below turbo

Is there any way to conclude that the turbo is bad and not the head gasget


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon12Ivan said:


> I have the bmy engine in my car. It started smoking thick white smoke.
> The only stored code is p2263 just before it started smoking.
> 
> No engine overheating
> ...


A compression test would confirm wether or not its the head gasket


----------

